# Giro Feature crash report



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

So I took a good spill today and trashed my week old Giro Feature helmet
Boy am I glad I had it. I am really impressed how well this helmet performed. It really absorbed a lot of energy. I weight 200 lbs. I took a head dive over the bars and basically lawn dart right into a large fallen tree. My body was pointing straight at the tree so all my weight was behind this impact. My spine is killing me right now. No doubt I have spinal compression. But my head, NOTHING. Not so much as a scratch. The helmet is dented, and you can see cracks from the inside of the helmet.

Now I mentioned that this helmet is one week old. That is because last week I crashed in my 10+ year old Giro Exodus. That accident was not nearly as powerful, but I did get a concussion from it. I really feel that if I were wearing a Giro Feature for that accident I would not have gotten a concussion.

I am so happy with how the helmet performed I already placed an order for a new one.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I am using a Feature this season, I appreciate the report. Take it easy until your sure your spine is 100%.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Dan_GSR what were u doing riding a 10yr old helmet??? Do you realize they have a life of 5 years right?

Good that nothing serious has happened, now take care of that back and rest it until it is alright again before riding! 

Get well!


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Well, now I'm glad I just ordered a Feature this morning!!!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Gonna test ride my glowing green Feature today. Wondering (hoping a little) that the sun will fade some of the flourescent out of it. Also wondering how the few air vents in front will work to keep my head cool. Sposed to be 95 deg by the time I get to ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

How heavy is a Feature? My Giro XAR is 340g. The old Giro Havoc was 228g.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

12.8 ounces according to my cheapo scale = 362g


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad your noggin is ok and thanks for the report. 

I have been looking at the feature, but i am apprehensive because i am curious how well it vents heat and i have seen reports it sits large on the head (mushroom?). 

Can someone in a hot climate provide input and does anyone have a pic wearing the helmet?


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

I like my Feature, but im not happy with the strap system. Its actually a rather comfortable strap, but the little bit that retains the extra part of the strap when its adjusted doesnt work worth a damn. havent found a solution.

Im usually on the large side of a medium. But a medium on the tightest setting was a hair big. I put in an extra pad in and im happy enough to not exchange it. (disclaimer; My Fox Transistion is a S/M but it fits with the small pads in and it is to loose with the mediums. So who knows how they measure these things.)



I rode 50 miles last week in 103 degree heat with high humity and I didnt pass out. I absolutely hate mushroom XC helmets, no it doesnt breath as well as some of those helmets. But I need the protection for my style of riding, i can live with it.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

i found the helmet to be less "mushroomy" than my previous helmet


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info and pics guys, just what i needed. Doesn't look oversized at all. I like it.


----------



## Fiveonomo (Jul 24, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Amazon for $59.99 shipped. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Paraic (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reports! Great to read this kinda thing


----------



## WishfulThinking (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmm - seems like I'm not the only one who's tested out their Feature recently lol. 

Just today I was out on the trail with my friend and took a quick trip over the bars trying to avoid a tree on apex rooty dowhill turn. If it weren't for my helmet I'd probably have shattered my glasses since I ended up sliding on gravel / small rocks with the visor keeping my head off the ground. Oh, and something interesting when I got up? I found a stick had lodged itself between my visor and helmet just under a vent - probably would have needed stitches if I was wearing a lighter helmet or one with larger vents. 

Oh, and to anyone questioning the cooling/venting of the helmet - I wear a matte black one and I've got long black "skaterish" type hair. I've never had much of a problem with it even out in the sun during 80 degree weather. But that could be just me.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

*Performance!*



You guys "testing" this helmet is amazing. The scuff marks on mine (an older helmet that needs to be retired) are only from kicking it around, etc.

It's good to know the Giro Feature can perform!


----------



## Fuel&Fire (Jan 21, 2013)

One of my concerns was a good looking, but also good coverage helmet, that worked well. I think this will do the trick! Thanks for the info


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

It feels really dumb when you trash a week old helmet. I did that with my Giro helmet as well and like you it saved me from a serious injury. My brand new helmet looked like it was tomahawked ! In my case I was saved from a sharp rock splitting my skull open.

I went out and bought another one,

Hank :thumbsup:


----------

